# Pompano Report



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Stopped by the Pensacola Pier yesterday after work. 

I fished beside two great guys and had a blast. There was a sizeable school of Pompano that came by the pier several times and gave us something to aggrivate from time to time. I ended up getting one to feed and hoped to get several more to do the same but they were more determined than I was I guess. I gave my single to one of my fishing buddies and promised him and myself to try it again another day. 

The water was just shy of Perfect. If you don't stop and look around at our area and give thanks for being able to enjoy such a beautiful place you most likely should. There are many many people that don't have access to what I had access to yesterday after work and there are even more that have to go to great lengths and effort to enjoy it. 

I hope each of you that took the time to read my ramble have a very Happy Easter. 





.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite thing to do. Thanks for the short story Curtis


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Some of us get so tired of hearing "there's nothing to do in Pensacola". From traveling around the southeast and other parts of the country, it seems we should be thankful for the beauty of the area we live in. All kinds off fishing and hunting and many other outdoor sports and places to buy the equipment, clothiers from cheap to very very nice, a Naval museum that is known worldwide, antique stores from cheap to chik to high dollar, restaurants from casual to fine dining, places for dining and dancing, theaters with live shows/concerts not to mention churches for about every persuasion of beliefs, and.......miles and miles of beautiful white sandy beaches. Seems the only things we are lacking is snow, mountains and desert. I can visit them when I need to!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Mingo. Don't sweat it. Once I got used to the ghost town look around here, I like it. It's really too crowded a lot of times and places already.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

great read as usual garbo. we should all be thankful for this amazing place we live


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

omrbh said:


> Seems the only things we are lacking is snow, mountains and desert. I can visit them when I need to!


You are very right! I didn't miss Pensacola so much untill I lived in New Mexico. We had the snow, mountians and desert. The only thing I will miss is the great elk and turkey hunting. All in all NW Florida is a great place, a short drive to the beach and a short drive to the woods and good freshwater fishing. What else do you need?


----------

